# Pineapple brown sugar injected, strawberry and lemon glazed Ham.  Q/view



## nate_46

Okay here is my Thanksgiving addition to the families dinner. We had dinner at the outlaws so I did not have to cook the whole meal. My assignment was the ham (as well as deviled eggs, rolls, and fruit and fruit dip. The wife did the fruit and dip). I wanted the ham to knock peoples socks off so I planned this for a while. I finished my drum just so I could slow smoke the ham over night without tending the fire. Anyway I stole the glaze from Fire it up I think, boy was it good. Here are the pics......

This is the Ham I chose. It has been smoked so I figured.....it must need more
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.... 






Of course I thought I should inject it with something so I made a syrup, 12 oz of pineapple juice and a cup of dark brown sugar. I heated it till the sugar was melted and then cooled in an ice bath. 






I scored the top of the ham in a diamond pattern laying the lines about 1.5 inches apart. Once they were cut I injected the syrup at every intersection of the lines. I was able to get all 12+ ounces in it. Ham was then placed in the chill chest to rest while I built the fire.






Here is my basket all filled with Kingsford, RO lump and apple chunks. I hope I will get 12 hours or more out of this. Tonight will be around 13 degrees out with no wind.....






Well she went in at about 11:00 p.m. and all I could do is cross my fingers...






Is there a ham in there?






I went to bed once the temps settled around 225. If it doesn't work there will be at least a turkey there to eat. In the morning I whipped up the glaze. The drum was still hovering around 225, so I knew the UDS did its job.






Here is a picture pre glaze when I first opened the lid.






Once I brushed on the glaze it looked absolutely delicious.






Pulled the ham around noon for the long drive to the outlaws.






I liked the pull back on the right side.






Here is a picture after I sliced half of it up. It was so juicy it would squirt juices from 3 or 4 spots when I dug my fork into the top, holding it while I cut. It turned out simply amazing.






It was a great dinner and people liked the ham way more than everything else. I was even amazed. I will be doing it again, but I was thinking about blueberry jam. It is going to be fun to try!!

BTW, the syrup I made to inject tasted so good I thought I would add a little to sierra mist and a little rum, but I had no rum. Going to try that as well.

Thank you for looking, and thank you to everyone that has ever inspired me to tackle this project.

nate


----------



## mr mac

Normally I'm not a ham kinda guy, but that looks _very_ tasty!


----------



## ronp

Man, oh man, that looks very delicous.


----------



## treegje

My mouth is watering


----------



## oneshot

All I can say is........OH YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## DanMcG

very nice, I like the sounds of the injection and the glaze, Thanks for sharing the Q-view.


----------



## rw willy

very nice.  Never injected a ham.  Might try that .


----------



## Bearcarver

I agree with "oneshot"----This post calls for points.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## morkdach

excellent post 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




thats a good looken ham 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




glad to here the uds did its job that long
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




thanks for sharing


----------



## mballi3011

WOW is all that can be said for that ham. It is one of he best of the season for sure. All I could wish is that I was there to taste test it. So I looked really hard into the depths of the hams and saw the juicyness and after lickin the comp screen a couple of time it's not the best tasting ham. but I'll throw some
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





at you. For one of the best hams.


----------



## fire it up

Wow Nate!  Great ham smoke, love he injection you used!


----------



## beer-b-q

Great Looking Ham Smoke...


----------

